# the thread of sharing good news - off topic!



## Sus09

September has been bad for some of us, and having already a negativity thread and me with no ovulation this month I just wanted a thread to share good news, and not only TTC... to have a bit of PMA

And my good news today is that my colleague has made me some lovely lime and coconut cake to cheer me up, and as my OH does not like lime... all the cake is for me!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

You're right, there has been a lot of negativity lately...I am glad you started this thread! :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay for cake! :happydance:

Let's see...I think my soy funk finally wore off and I had sex for the fun of it! Can you believe such a thing still exists? :haha:

A friend of mine also shared some fab news with me today and I couldn't be happier! :winkwink: How good is that?! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hug:


----------



## Sus09

WOW! Sex for fun... that is great news:happydance:!

Wohoooooooo it still exists! We can proove it Dmom had it!!!!
:wohoo:
:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:blush: My husband's penis seems to be working perfectly. 
That's awesome news in my book!


----------



## Indigo77

My hubby bought me a little bottle of Juicy Couture....just for the hell of it! :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, this feels really good! :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I would also like to add a bizarre item to my list of good things for the day.........
I am thankful that my dog did not yack up dead rabbit parts while we were sleeping last night.

It has happened in the past, and I thought it was going to happen last night. I was SOOOOO happy when I woke up this morning sans puke!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Okay, lots of good things around here. My boyfriend bought me an iPad for my birthday. Love it. Love him even more. Finished second-round revisions on my novel on Friday and my editor is really happy. My first piece of publicity hit the news last week, which was surprising and very cool. 

And my boyfriend, family, and pets are all happy and healthy.


----------



## SuperAwesome

readyformore said:


> I am thankful that my dog did not yack up dead rabbit parts while we were sleeping last night.

:haha:

Aren't dogs GROSS? Mine is utterly disgusting, and she's such a pretty girl, too.


----------



## crystal443

I love this thread!!! My good news would be I stopped spotting..DH cooked dinner last night oh and we got DD and DS Naplan test results back and both have scored in the top percentages in the state!!!! I don't know how they got so smart but I'm not knocking it!!


----------



## crystal443

SuperAwesome said:


> Okay, lots of good things around here. My boyfriend bought me an iPad for my birthday. Love it. Love him even more. Finished second-round revisions on my novel on Friday and my editor is really happy. My first piece of publicity hit the news last week, which was surprising and very cool.
> 
> And my boyfriend, family, and pets are all happy and healthy.

Congrats ..that is exciting news :):happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Are you ever going to divulge info about your novel? Tell us! :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> Are you ever going to divulge info about your novel? Tell us! :haha:

Here you go: *https://*******.com/6an3up6

Ooooh, how do we put links in?

Ah, like this.

Nope. Damn it. How DO we put links in posts?

Aha! 
*


----------



## dachsundmom

Porky did not rape the cat today! You have no idea how big this is....:haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Porky did not rape the cat today! You have no idea how big this is....:haha:

I laughed out loud at that. :D


----------



## googly

You're a KIWI?! Awesome!! :D

I'm gonna buy it... :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

I'm so glad your cat has not been violated today Dmom!!

Googly..love the avatar :)


----------



## SuperAwesome

googly said:


> You're a KIWI?! Awesome!! :D

Yup! Kiwi born and bred (though my Dad is Greek).

ETA: Ooooh, yes, love the avatar!


----------



## Indigo77

Mine, too!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> Mine, too!

How cool is THAT? Have you ever been over there?


----------



## googly

My happy-happy-joy-joy thought for today is, yesterday was our second year anniversary... I never thought I would settle down with *anyone* - I thought I was too independent and selfish for that - too much of a workaholic, too much of a perfectionist... and there wasn't even anyone potentially interesting on the horizon. Then a friend/colleague asked me out, someone I had known for years, and -- it was like a light going on. 

Don't tell him I said that, because we're both generally kind of hard asses about this stuff.... :D but... my life was good before, but it's awesome with him in it now.

I might cry.... ! quick, change the subject!

Babies eh?! They're........ tough to make!

:D


----------



## SuperAwesome

Googly, that's wonderfully romantic. Happy Anniversary to you both! And may you live a long, healthy life together.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wedding:

On another note, my ex-husband is now someone else's problem!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> :wedding:
> 
> On another note, my ex-husband is now someone else's problem!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Haha, awesome, congrats :loopy::wohoo::wine:


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Googly:happydance::happydance:

Congrats Dmom:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I forgot to add.....

WOOLY CAME BACK TO US!!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Aw....Super and Googly....all you new couples are just so sweet....
https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/love/couples.gif










https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/vomit.gif


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## googly

:rofl:

You old married you :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes Super...I have been back there...My mother is Greek, too....and we have a house there..


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You old married you :haha:


This is more like it when you have been together 21 years...


https://www.myemoticons.com/images/humor/stinks/dutch-oven.gif


:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Indigo- I was totally thinking the same thing, lol!!


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> You old married you :haha:
> 
> 
> This is more like it when you have been together 21 years...
> 
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/humor/stinks/dutch-oven.gif
> 
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Hey you don't need 21 years for that, 1 is plenty :rofl:


----------



## Viking15

I've fought hard and lost 13 pounds. Still working on it!


----------



## Sus09

:hi:Morning!!

Well what a wonderful thread! The best news for me is that my friends have lots of good news! :hugs:

Happy anniversaries, novels, OHs buying pressies and with no performance stress... ah and ex husbands being someone else's problem! Love it!!:happydance::happydance:

My good news today is I am lauging loads on my own reading this thread while waiting for the train (and the other commuters being wary of me thinking i am a weirdo:haha:)

And... my manager has given me an extra day holiday as a reward for my achievement training a very nasty group!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

so lovely ladies... how are you all feeling today? :flower:


----------



## Sus09

Viking15 said:


> I've fought hard and lost 13 pounds. Still working on it![/:winkwink:
> 
> Vicking well done!! That is an achievement!


----------



## Desperado167

I am getting two abandoned guinea pigs today .two females :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay for the guinea pigs!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> Yes Super...I have been back there...My mother is Greek, too....and we have a house there..

Oooh, you lucky duck! I lived there for a few years, when I was in my teens.


----------



## Natsby

My good news is on here and from here, Superawesome started a journal! That is def good news, gonna read it now.
Had a really bad morning, but this afternoon I have two new classes starting and they are all adults Yahoo!! No teenagers! The relief is enormous.


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> My good news is on here and from here, Superawesome started a journal! That is def good news, gonna read it now.
> Had a really bad morning, but this afternoon I have two new classes starting and they are all adults Yahoo!! No teenagers! The relief is enormous.

:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Oh and even better my mum said she would pay for my first two clinic appointments! I love my mum.


----------



## readyformore

Wonderful Natsby!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> Oh and even better my mum said she would pay for my first two clinic appointments! I love my mum.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Natsby said:


> Oh and even better my mum said she would pay for my first two clinic appointments! I love my mum.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My Victoria's Secret order is coming today! :happydance:

My DH wasn't happy that there will be no new skivvies in the box, but why should he care? Isn't the point for me NOT to have them on, anyway?


----------



## sumatwsimit

treating myself to tubs of ben & jerry's tonight - phish food and cookie dough!!! :happydance: an evening of lurve, a movie and overindulgence.

sorry i haven't got any big news but you know what they say, little things amuse little minds :wacko:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Natsby said:


> My good news is on here and from here, Superawesome started a journal! That is def good news, gonna read it now.
> Had a really bad morning, but this afternoon I have two new classes starting and they are all adults Yahoo!! No teenagers! The relief is enormous.

natsby, looks like you've got a few goodies to share :hugs: and what a lovely mum you have too.

as for students, i've dropped even my adults now :haha: the kids i find so much easier (not teenagers though...).


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> I am getting two abandoned guinea pigs today .two females :happydance:

despie - i love guineas pigs!!!

we had one called florence when we were kids and when she went to heaven my dad buried her under the blackcurrent bush in the backgarden. we always thought she died of natural causes....however, my dad told me only a few years ago the real story ( he never told us when we were kids because it would have been too much for us to take). 

she had somehow made her way into the front garden one afternoon without us knowing and my dad reversed over her in the car!!!! :cry::cry::cry: she did have a long lovely life though but sad end.

sorry :cry: this is the good news thread. hope u don't all ban me.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

My good news is that we have got through a whole day and DS hasnt broken anything. LOL

Oh and this. Shouldnt laugh but i couldnt help it. :rofl: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







p.jpg
File size: 93.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

that is so funny thanks :rofl:


----------



## readyformore

Thanks Wendy! :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Oh just found the thread and love it :)

My good news is my rottie didn't need surgery yesterday and she has lost nearly 4lb in 2 weeks and I've lost 16.5lb in 11 weeks :dance:

And DH & I had :sex: just for fun this morning :dance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Oh just found the thread and love it :)
> 
> My good news is my rottie didn't need surgery yesterday and she has lost nearly 4lb in 2 weeks and I've lost 16.5lb in 11 weeks :dance:
> 
> And DH & I had :sex: just for fun this morning :dance:

I'll bet he can't wait for the DVDs to get there, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Oh just found the thread and love it :)
> 
> My good news is my rottie didn't need surgery yesterday and she has lost nearly 4lb in 2 weeks and I've lost 16.5lb in 11 weeks :dance:
> 
> And DH & I had :sex: just for fun this morning :dance:
> 
> I'll bet he can't wait for the DVDs to get there, lol.Click to expand...

I do think he is counting down the days but I have said he's not allowed to watch them :haha::haha:


----------



## GreenFingers

oh great thread... my good news today is that my inlaws (who we are living with as we can not find a new house) have gone away until Sunday!!! Woo hoo 5 whole days with the house to ourselves :happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Macwooly said:


> My good news is my rottie didn't need surgery yesterday and she has lost nearly 4lb in 2 weeks and I've lost 16.5lb in 11 weeks :dance:

woah that's a fantastic achievement in just 11 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

You naughty girl...TTC in your in-laws' house! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay, just found this thread - only tend to look for new ones once a week as I find it hard enough to keep up with the rest of them :haha::haha:

Loving the dog poo post box :rofl:

Good news is my lodger has just told me he is moving out today or tomorrow so I will have the place to myself for a few weeks before I go back to the UK which will make things much easier and also means I can get back in time for next months BD time :happydance::happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

dachsundmom said:


> You naughty girl...TTC in your in-laws' house! :haha:

Tell me about it, very glad this month it is happening in a test tube in the dr's lab!!!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Butterfly67 said:


> Good news is my lodger has just told me he is moving out today or tomorrow so I will have the place to myself for a few weeks before I go back to the UK which will make things much easier and also means I can get back in time for next months BD time :happydance::happydance:

Yeah for time alone without lodgers or in laws xx


----------



## Macwooly

Well I've just found out from Monday DH is working away so Monday to Friday for 2 weeks the house and more importantly the whole king size bed is mine :dance: 

Thank goodness I have ovulated as next week is the last week of my luteal phase and the week after the old AF :witch: may be visiting so no BDing will happen and if she decides to leave me alone for 9 months then BDing isn't required for anything more than fun :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Wooly!


----------



## Desperado167

Dh just came home with a bunch of flowers and told me I am the best wife /mother in the world and he's sorry for being an asshole ,he better be :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mr. Despie earned a few points, but let's see if he gets his ass out there and cleans the windows, LOL. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Mr. Despie earned a few points, but let's see if he gets his ass out there and cleans the windows, LOL. :haha:

Absolutely no chance ,but it will be a cold day in hell before I clean them :haha:and I usually love cleaning windows ,:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Mr Despie has clawed some points back :) but would get them all back if he cleaned the windows!

I'll see if I can sort a photo of my windows then Mr Despie won't worry about yours as my windows have "dog nose art" all over them :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

I am cleaning the windows today. The soy must be turning me into a domestic goddess who doesn't cook! :haha:

In other news, my DH is being honored for his achievements today. I am quite proud of him.


----------



## Macwooly

Deleted :)


----------



## Desperado167

:)


----------



## dachsundmom

I love the delete key! LOL

M no longer has to eat dinner out of the litter box! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

He isn't getting any cash, though....I asked....:haha:
He will be getting a write-up and plaque and admiration or disdain from his colleagues. :shrug:
I told him if the plaque clashes with our den decor, he has to keep it in his office at work..:rofl:

Mustn't allow him to get a big head, right? :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Done.....:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

deleted


----------



## Indigo77

Ladies...I am an idiot...I need to delete what I just wrote and ask that you do the same...I should not be referencing it. :dohh:

Would you mind, please? Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, Indigo...did you just say 'with sugar on top?'

OMG, what's in the coffee this morning! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Ladies...I am an idiot...I need to delete what I just wrote and ask that you do the same...I should not be referencing it. :dohh:
> 
> Would you mind, please? Pretty please with sugar on top?

:sulk:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, Indigo...did you just say 'with sugar on top?'
> 
> OMG, what's in the coffee this morning! :haha:


Sugar!


----------



## Indigo77

Thank you!


----------



## Sus09

Sugar rush? :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Ugh, getting lost here with all the deleted posts? What have i missed? Lol
Well my good news today is that i have survived another day in work and my poorly kitty has put some weight on. :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay for your cat!


----------



## readyformore

I kind of liked the Indigo that wanted to kick a$$.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Did someone say a$$kicking? I'm your go-to girl if you need someone to hold them down or if you need someone to help you hide the body.


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> My Victoria's Secret order is coming today! :happydance:

Yay! So what didja get? I love, love, love their pajamas. My boyfriend calls my black VS pajamas my "magic pajamas" because when I put them on I fall asleep on the couch - guaranteed.


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My Victoria's Secret order is coming today! :happydance:
> 
> Yay! So what didja get? I love, love, love their pajamas. My boyfriend calls my black VS pajamas my "magic pajamas" because when I put them on I fall asleep on the couch - guaranteed.Click to expand...

Just a few hoodies and my go-to Pink sweats, lol.


----------



## Sus09

Victory Secret! I have not shopped there for a while... going to have a browse...
My OH keeps moaning that I have not added any new goodie to my "gold box":blush: the box were I keep my special lingerie :haha: I said I will when he gets new sexy undies lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Victory Secret! I have not shopped there for a while... going to have a browse...
> My OH keeps moaning that I have not added any new goodie to my "gold box":blush: the box were I keep my special lingerie :haha: I said I will when he gets new sexy undies lol

I guess I am the only one without a sexy undie drawer, lol


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Victory Secret! I have not shopped there for a while... going to have a browse...
> My OH keeps moaning that I have not added any new goodie to my "gold box":blush: the box were I keep my special lingerie :haha: I said I will when he gets new sexy undies lol
> 
> I guess I am the only one without a sexy undie drawer, lolClick to expand...

Dont you have a sexy undie drawer? :dohh::haha::haha::haha:

I have a gold box, but believe me I don´t use it, much rather wear my comf PJs and fluffy socks :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, I don't have one, lol.


Spoiler
I normally don't wear any undies and since I am virtually flat chested, I don't wear bras, either, lol. To be honest, I don't think I even own one...a VS cami does the trick for me.:blush:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> No, I don't have one, lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I normally don't wear any undies and since I am virtually flat chested, I don't wear bras, either, lol. To be honest, I don't think I even own one...a VS cami does the trick for me.:blush:



You're not alone on this! :winkwink:

Bras were burned for a reason....:thumbup:

Undies should have been, too! :haha:


----------



## Natsby

I don´t have sexy undies either, OH sort of laughs at me if I get dressed up for him, doesn´t seem to do the trick. Although I think he appreciates it if my bra and knickers are nice, not specially sexy, but just not skanky.


----------



## Sus09

Good point Dmom and Indigo!
I never open my gold box now, cant be bothered, that is what years of relationship has done to me. It never stays on long enough anyway!

I said to him that if he truly loves me he will find me irresistible in my spotty pjs! Lol


----------



## Indigo77

Mine just likes naked...:haha:


----------



## Sus09

I see what you mean by nice underwear. I am not a big fan of sexy underwear myself, i like to feel comfortable. The one I owe is what my OH bought me on our first year together, but even him now, prefers just normal clothing.


----------



## Sus09

Indigo77 said:


> Mine just likes naked...:haha:

Oh yeah wery practical lol. I love your trick of taking your top off that you mentioned in another thread, i need to try that one :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just don't see the point to a g-string, lol. Why bother with any undies, if you're forced to wear dental floss up your ass?:haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> I just don't see the point to a g-string, lol. Why bother with any undies, if you're forced to wear dental floss up your ass?:haha:

:rofl::rofl:

you couldn't be more right! :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies I ENVY those of you who can go bra less! If I went bra less I'd have my nipples tucked into my socks :rofl:

My DH does have a weakness but it's not sexy undies and his motto is "turn up naked; beer optional" :rofl:


----------



## sumatwsimit

my dh really isn't into fancy lacy stuff either. wish he'd told me that in the early days - i spent a fortune to impress :haha: when i suggested i buy some nice new stuff the other week, you know, to spice up the bding - he pulled a face and said what do we need that for! 

best stick to my trusted m&s sets.


----------



## Jodes2011

can't go wrong with M&S Natalie xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought M&S was a grocery store? Isn't that where you guys get the good ready-made food that you just have to reheat?


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Ladies I ENVY those of you who can go bra less! If I went bra less I'd have my nipples tucked into my socks :rofl:
> 
> My DH does have a weakness but it's not sexy undies and his motto is "turn up naked; beer optional" :rofl:

Well, your nipples would be warm! :haha:


----------



## GreenFingers

:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom M&S sell food, clothes, furniture and soft furnishings :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Macwooly said:


> Dmom M&S sell food, clothes, furniture and soft furnishings :)

And most of it is great - M&S underwear is the staple for the UK woman lol! Clothes can be a bit hit and miss, food is great too, furniture stuff pretty nice IMHO!


----------



## Sus09

M&S is good, specially the food! well that is me being greedy as usual:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

My good news is I bought oh a 24 pack of cans of coke cos I hit him with my hairbrush this morning ,:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Their website looks pretty good!


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> My good news is I bought oh a 24 pack of cans of coke cos I hit him with my hairbrush this morning ,:thumbup:

Did you shake all of the cans first? I do that to my DH....I laugh everytime!:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> My good news is I bought oh a 24 pack of cans of coke cos I hit him with my hairbrush this morning ,:thumbup:
> 
> Did you shake all of the cans first? I do that to my DH....I laugh everytime!:blush:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom, love your avatar!

Yeah Dwspie, did you shake the cans? Lol


----------



## SuperAwesome

Sus09 said:


> Yeah Dwspie, did you shake the cans? Lol

I read this and thought I was in the "How to get DH in the mood for BD" thread. :D


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Dwspie, did you shake the cans? Lol
> 
> I read this and thought I was in the "How to get DH in the mood for BD" thread. :DClick to expand...

I would have said 'jiggle.' :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Dwspie, did you shake the cans? Lol
> 
> I read this and thought I was in the "How to get DH in the mood for BD" thread. :DClick to expand...
> 
> I would have said 'jiggle.' :haha:Click to expand...


:haha: My guy doesn't care what I call it, as long as I do it. :D


----------



## Sus09

:rofl:


----------



## Ruth2307

Hello all

Remember me?

I thought I would post here as it's good news:

I started my BA at University on Monday. I'm a full time student again!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

May have an update on the quest for 'finding a new man' too so watch this space...:winkwink::winkwink:

Haven't had chance to read everything so I hope everyone is ok and I haven't missed too much. :flower:
xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Ruth!

Great news....I miss being a student! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth2307 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Remember me?
> 
> I thought I would post here as it's good news:
> 
> I started my BA at University on Monday. I'm a full time student again!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> May have an update on the quest for 'finding a new man' too so watch this space...:winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> Haven't had chance to read everything so I hope everyone is ok and I haven't missed too much. :flower:
> xxxx

. So great to hear from you :hugs:,I always wondered how u were ,well done on your course and yes please update us soon on the new man :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Hi & welcome back, Ruth!


----------



## Natsby

Today´s good news is all the egg white and sugar mix which I sprayed all over the kitchen last night whilst messing up my roulade recipe, has come off with out resorting to a chisel!

My mixer came with a whisk attachment, but not the warning that it is too powerful to whisk and shoots all of the mix out of the bowl and all over the walls.

FYI: 2nd attempt roulade worked very well, thank god after the amount of swearing that went with it, was a very naughty desert indeed.


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Here is my good news - am thinking about this for early next year :happydance::happydance:

https://www.globalvolunteerprojects.org/orphanage/cambodia.htm


----------



## dachsundmom

M....that would be so cool! I have always wanted to go to Cambodia!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Here is my good news - am thinking about this for early next year :happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://www.globalvolunteerprojects.org/orphanage/cambodia.htm

That would be amazing :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Me too B, I am getting excited about it already lol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, how long is the commitment?


----------



## Butterfly67

You can just sign up for a month but I have seen others that are shorter or longer but I think that would be a good amount of time to start with.


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Here is my good news - am thinking about this for early next year :happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://www.globalvolunteerprojects.org/orphanage/cambodia.htm
> 
> That would be amazing :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Despie that is great!!! Love it! Going to read more into it, I should do something like that as well.

My good news this weekends is that I had a lovely girlie time with my cousin who came to see me from Leeds! So between that and a positive OPK i AM A happy girl!!


----------



## Sus09

Ruth and Natsby, That is great news as well.

Ruth I wish you all the best on your new studies, I bet that is very exciting!

Nats, do you have a photo of your roulade? 
Yummy! have not had roulade for ages... I made a mess of my last one, did not look anything like a roulade, it was more like crumbs with cream lol


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly....It sounds like an amazing experience! :wohoo:

Sus...Yay on the positive OPK...:thumbup:

Natsby....I got into a brawl with my vacuum cleaner not long ago, so I feel your pain...:haha:


----------



## googly

Butterfly that looks so awesome, you should totally do it.... :thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

Sus good news on the opk, hope you catch that eggy. No photo os the roulade, it was eaten faster than the eye (or camera) could see.


----------



## GreenFingers

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Here is my good news - am thinking about this for early next year :happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://www.globalvolunteerprojects.org/orphanage/cambodia.htm

oh i went to Cambodia on my honeymoon, it was a wonderful country full of amazing people but the poverty broke my heart. I would love to do something like that!!

And my good news is i baked a pineapple and banana cake ready for tomorrows celebration as its my egg collection day...woo hoo 

ps sorry its not strictly off topic is it!


----------



## readyformore

What a great way to celebrate Green Fingers!!

Sounds yummy.


----------



## Butterfly67

All this talk of cake is making me want some!


----------



## Natsby

Very good news today, I´m not sure why but a client of my OH has just sent us both brand new Birkenstocks! I really needed new summer shoes as mine were stolen in Madrid. I´m hoping she doesn´t send me a bill for them later, but so far lovely present and quite unexpected.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Never heard of them but I guess they must be good :haha::haha::haha: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

I've got a new hamster!!! She's albino & a little odd looking as she has ruby red eyes - but I felt really sorry for her so I brought her home & she's been dashing round her new cage checking everything out!! Not decided on a name for her yet - am considering - Miss Bianca Moomin-Troll the 1st :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ha ha love it Twinkle - I think we might need a pic though! :thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

Awhh Twinkle she sounds adorable.

My good news is my celebration cake was fantastic and I am snuggled up with Rosie my lovely black cat having lots of cuddles after my opp!


----------



## Sus09

Awww how,cute! A new hamster and a being all cuddled up with cats... ah cant wait to get back home to cuddle up withmy cat.


----------



## Indigo77

twinkle1975 said:


> I've got a new hamster!!! She's albino & a little odd looking as she has ruby red eyes - but I felt really sorry for her so I brought her home & she's been dashing round her new cage checking everything out!! Not decided on a name for her yet - am considering - Miss Bianca Moomin-Troll the 1st :haha:


Picture please!


----------



## Mrssgtcole

I get to go visit my hubby a week from tomorrow :) (he is in the army so they sent him to a school) I am extremely excited about this :) :) :)


----------



## Sus09

Yeah, picture of the cute hamster please!


----------



## Macwooly

Loving the good news ladies :thumbup:

My good news is I lost another 2.5lb at my slimming club so 19lb in 12 weeks :dance; And my DH has lost 28lb in the same time :dance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Wow that is fantastic x x


----------



## readyformore

My good news?...

My weekend to work fell on my son's 7th birthday. My boss scheduled me to work from 7am til 730 pm. I would hardly get to see him, and I wouldn't be able to make him a birthday dinner.

So, I asked her to give me the time off, she refused. I asked again to move the 4 hours from that evening to any other day time. She agreed. She moved me off of 3pm til 730 pm and put me on some other random meaningless day!
I will be home by 4 and get to celebrate with my little man! :happydance:


----------



## lisap2008

My hubby finally got a job !:happydance:, oh and we got a new puppy his name is Toby.


----------



## dachsundmom

Puppy pics?


----------



## SuperAwesome

Yes, we demand puppy and hamster pics. :D

Also, About 10 minutes ago I sent in my final round edits. Now I just want to pass out, face down, on my desk. 

Oh. And I've magically lost a couple of pounds that I didn't even need to lose. The CoQ10 maybe?


----------



## lisap2008

dachsundmom said:


> Puppy pics?

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i90/lisadh2004/20110925_16.jpg
My daughter holding Toby.:flower:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Aww! He's adorable!

I added my super-awesome Millie as my avatar.


----------



## dachsundmom

Cute!


----------



## Indigo77

OMG! Toby is adorable! (and your daughter is lovely)

Awww :awww:, I love Millie!


----------



## lisap2008

Toby is half Pomeranian and half chiwawa .
he is a very smart dog too. 

Millie is really cute!.


----------



## dachsundmom

How old is Toby?


----------



## lisap2008

He is about 7 months , we bought him from a teenager that couldent keep him. he is a very sweet dog, he does not do well with strangers though.

I added my cat midnight as my avatar.


----------



## dachsundmom

lisap2008 said:


> He is about 7 months , we bought him from a teenager that couldent keep him. he is a very sweet dog, he does not do well with strangers though.

A lot of the smaller dogs don't do well with anyone outside the family.

Does he bark a lot?


----------



## lisap2008

dachsundmom said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> He is about 7 months , we bought him from a teenager that couldent keep him. he is a very sweet dog, he does not do well with strangers though.
> 
> A lot of the smaller dogs don't do well with anyone outside the family.
> 
> Does he bark a lot?Click to expand...

When people are around that he does not know yes he barks alot. my family does not like to come over so much now. which is kind of a good thing lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

My father will not set foot through my door bc of Porkchop and I've got to tell you, I'm ok with that...:haha:


----------



## lisap2008

dachsundmom said:


> My father will not set foot through my door bc of Porkchop and I've got to tell you, I'm ok with that...:haha:

Its that way with my mom , my sister and her family. he barked the whole time they were here last.:haha:
oh and he scares the hell out of the sales men that love to come to our house.


----------



## Indigo77

I need to get one of those little phuckers.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Porky peed on my dad the first time they met.:thumbup:

Brought tears of joy to my slanted little eyes! (I'm Asian):haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I need to get one of those little phuckers.:wacko:

L would eat it.:nope:


----------



## lisap2008

dachsundmom said:


> Porky peed on my dad the first time they met.:thumbup:
> 
> Brought tears of joy to my slanted little eyes! (I'm Asian):haha:

:thumbup::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I need to get one of those little phuckers.:wacko:
> 
> L would eat it.:nope:Click to expand...


True....:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Doesn't M also dislike small dogs?


----------



## readyformore

lisap2008 said:


> oh and he scares the hell out of the sales men that love to come to our house.

My dog Ranger is my Avatar.

We don't have a traditional fence. Only electric fence, which isn't visible and really isn't much.

When I see a sales man, I open my front door and let the dog out. :blush:

I can tell you from experience, if there is a 100# rottweiler in the front yard, the sales men will walk right past you! :thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

Friends used to avoid our flat when Teddy cat was little because he liked to launch random and violent attacks from behind the furniture. Now he pretty much keeps his biting for those he loves and treats everyone else ok. Anyone know of a cat whisperer?

Nice animal pics ladies. Gotta love the furbabies!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Doesn't M also dislike small dogs?

He just doesn't consider them 'real dogs'....especially chihuahuas...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Doesn't M also dislike small dogs?
> 
> He just doesn't consider them 'real dogs'....especially chihuahuas...:haha:Click to expand...

The smaller dog might be the best for L...they are spunky.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

She is afraid of small dogs. 
She has no problems with the 120 lb Great Dane mix, but the 3 lb Yorkie terrifies her.:shrug:

Maybe she just doesn't know what it is? She must have xenophobia. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe L spends her days trying to figure out who SHE is, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Who is Stuckinoki?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Who is Stuckinoki?

She is a woman I met when I first joined BnB...she hangs out mostly in the LTTTC forum...she has had a very tough go of it....I think 5 losses.:cry:

Her DH is stationed in Okinawa.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh...she's also a doxie mom! Adopted her when she got to Japan! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

So....No one has ANY good news today? :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I got my temp drop!

Might sound weird, but since I have only had BFNs...bring it on! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

That's all you got? :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

My BIL is not staying at my house! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

How did you manage that one?


----------



## dachsundmom

I told N I was going to leave town for the weekend and head for the most expensive suite I could find...magically, he and his bro decided to stay with the BFF this weekend, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I have used that one before.....

He kept telling everyone they were welcomed to visit and stay with us....
Hello! We live near the beach! It got old VERY quickly....:growlmad:

It was easy for him to say....He would be at work all day and then join us for dinner and drinks in the evenings. I had to host & entertain them....He even did it when I was working from home! He didn't have to clean up before and after...I put a stop to it after being here for 3 years...It was ridiculous. Why don't they stay at a hotel? Why don't they wait to actually be invited? :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

N got nervous bc he knew I was dead serious and the hotel that I prefer is a Hilton on the property of an outdoor mall....


----------



## Indigo77

Is he mad?

DH raised such a stink about it...


----------



## dachsundmom

He wasn't mad...he was concerned about his wallet. :haha:

Last time I checked, the Amex had my name on it, lol.:growlmad:


----------



## Sus09

Well I have good news!
I have just entered "the British great Bake" competition for 2012 lol, I was trying to be brave and I have just posted my application!!!

Time to bake now, and get better for when they call me!


----------



## Indigo77

What will you bake?


----------



## dachsundmom

We need pics of your finished baked goods!


----------



## Sus09

It is a big competition where you have to bake all sorts of things, from breads, cakes, biscuits, pastries... and they broadcast it on the BBC!! The thing is the winner gets the chance to open a business or bake along side important chefs!!

I probably wont´go through when they shortlist.
Got to make sure my Victoria Sponge does not sink and my biscuits do not melt!!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Some samples... what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0045-1.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0271.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0034-1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 0









100_1113.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dachsundmom

By biscuits, do you mean cookies?


----------



## Sus09

Yes, cookies!


----------



## dachsundmom

Those look wonderful! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

One of the cakes was for my OH 40th, the other two cakes were for two charity events and the bread for my tummy:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Mmmmmm...

You're making me hungry!

Everything looks so good!

I miss my grandmother's bread....:(


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::hugs:

My Gma tried to feed me liver, lol.:nope:

But, she was Finnish and lived through the Depression; food was a luxury for her sometimes.


----------



## Sus09

My grandmother was the best baker I have ever met!
Pity you are so far ladies, otherwise I would bake you a cake!
would it survive the transport to the US? lol


----------



## readyformore

I had my friend once smuggle me in pain au chocolat from France. It was still wonderful.

So, yep, it'll make the trip, lol.


----------



## Natsby

My good news today is that our current art exhibition is going well, (78 artists in 20 spaces around one village.) and the weather is good so we are hoping for lots of visitors today and maybe some sales!!


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> My good news today is that our current art exhibition is going well, (78 artists in 20 spaces around one village.) and the weather is good so we are hoping for lots of visitors today and maybe some sales!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Good luck nats


----------



## GreenFingers

Sus they look wonderful, you will have to tell us when it is showing on the BBC. I was addicted to The Great British Bake Off that just finished...Good Luck.

Natsby .... Good Luck for you today.

It's sunny here today and I'm chilling out :sleep:


----------



## Macwooly

Sus good luck with the Great British Bake off. I love that program :)

Well a pair of shoes arrived in the post today which DH brought me for no reason and I love them :)


----------



## GreenFingers

Talking of The Great British Bake Off my DH just bought me the cook book as an embryo transfer present, can't wait to get baking :munch:

Wooly - glad you love the shoes, brave DH though, I'm not sure mine would be great at picking shoes!


----------



## Indigo77

Wooly....Mr. Wooly just got 2 extra points. :winkwink:

He is now in the lead....:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Nats! Good luck with your exposition! 

Green fingers, I do hope i get through the final stage and enter the competition, woul love a change of career into baking!! Cant believe i was brave enough to submit the application.

That is nice, the cook book, what will you bake first? 
When do u have the egg transfer?


----------



## Macwooly

Greenfingers so jealous you have the cook book it's on my list to sneak into the next shop when I go to the supermarket :)

Mr Wooly knows my type of shoe thankfully and these were shoes I showed him about 3 months ago and forgot about them and he remembered :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see the shoes!


----------



## Sus09

Yes, photo please of your ni e shoes!


----------



## Macwooly

https://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/shoefashionista1/dyp9-violet_001.jpg

These are the shoes :) The picture isn't brilliant as it's from the website but I'll get a photo of them on me later when DH takes me for a drink in them :)

And are 5 inch heels with an inch platform so only 4 inch in total :) And I love them :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG! Those shoes and your new DVDs...you are set!:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

https://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/shoefashionista1/dyp1-leopard_001.jpg

These are my reward when I lose 28lb :happydance: I'm not normally an animal print girl but I love these :kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Smokin'!!!!


----------



## Sus09

Wooly I love them!!!!! They look great!


----------



## Macwooly

I am a bit - no correction - a LOT of a shoe-aholic :) Thankfully DH indulges me occasionally but that's because I let him indulge in his Jeep obsession :)


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly ,they are great :thumbup:


----------



## GreenFingers

Sus09 said:


> Nats! Good luck with your exposition!
> 
> Green fingers, I do hope i get through the final stage and enter the competition, woul love a change of career into baking!! Cant believe i was brave enough to submit the application.
> 
> That is nice, the cook book, what will you bake first?
> When do u have the egg transfer?

oh probably the Victoria sponge on page 1, might as well start from the beginning!!!

Egg transfer was today but woo hoo x x

Wooly they are HOT HOT HOT


----------



## Desperado167

Dh bought me a beautiful faux fur purple throw for my bed ,it's so nice ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Dh bought me a beautiful faux fur purple throw for my bed ,it's so nice ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mr Despie gets some points for that :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

GreenFingers said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Nats! Good luck with your exposition!
> 
> Green fingers, I do hope i get through the final stage and enter the competition, woul love a change of career into baking!! Cant believe i was brave enough to submit the application.
> 
> That is nice, the cook book, what will you bake first?
> When do u have the egg transfer?
> 
> oh probably the Victoria sponge on page 1, might as well start from the beginning!!!
> 
> Egg transfer was today but woo hoo x x
> 
> Wooly they are HOT HOT HOTClick to expand...

Sending loads and loads and loads of :dust: to you :dust:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Ladies!!!!!!!!! Well afternoon almost!:haha:

No good news as such, but It is sunny here, so that is a good start! 
How is everybody feeling today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

afternoon sus :flower: weather crappy here :growlmad: it's the weekend though, so that's good enough to celebrate in itself.


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## Sus09

Where about are you Sumat? It has been lovely here in Cardiff, for a change! 
I havent been out though, just been baking. 

Hello Indigo! Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

My BIL was here all weekend and I never saw him! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Was he offended? What did N tell him?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Was he offended? What did N tell him?

They kept very busy and I ran away this morning to run errands, so it was no big deal...

But, the whole family is showing up the day after Xmas...all of them.:cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Just do it buffet style and run to the store often....


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you kidding, I'll be on a plane somewhere Xmas evening, lol.:haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Sus09 said:


> Where about are you Sumat? It has been lovely here in Cardiff, for a change!
> I havent been out though, just been baking.
> 
> Hello Indigo! Xx

turkey - istanbul. the weather has only recently started getting wet and nippy on a night. but i'm from the uk :winkwink: so i can handle the cold. heading back home for christmas and hoping it will be a white one FXed. really looking forward to it. i've got a 5yr old niece, 3 yr old niece, 2 and a half yr old niece and a 6mth old nephew i haven't even met him yet and i can't wait for a cuddle. :cry:

so that's my news to share. home for christmas :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Where about are you Sumat? It has been lovely here in Cardiff, for a change!
> I havent been out though, just been baking.
> 
> Hello Indigo! Xx
> 
> turkey - istanbul. the weather has only recently started getting wet and nippy on a night. but i'm from the uk :winkwink: so i can handle the cold. heading back home for christmas and hoping it will be a white one FXed. really looking forward to it. i've got a 5yr old niece, 3 yr old niece, 2 and a half yr old niece and a 6mth old nephew i haven't even met him yet and i can't wait for a cuddle. :cry:
> 
> so that's my news to share. home for christmas :happydance:Click to expand...

Awk that's a lovely story to share Hun and your new pic is gorge :hugs:,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

thanku despie :flower:, we've been together for a few yrs now and got married in march this yr. so still newly weds in a way :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> thanku despie :flower:, we've been together for a few yrs now and got married in march this yr. so still newly weds in a way :haha:

U look so happy ,such a cute couple ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Suma...you are gorgeous!


----------



## VIKK1

My good news is that my DS1 passed his driving test :happydance:

Now all the expense starts!


----------



## Desperado167

VIKK1 said:


> My good news is that my DS1 passed his driving test :happydance:
> 
> Now all the expense starts!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

My good news is that after days of investigating, I finally found someone I lost track of almost 2 years ago, and although he has been through a lot, he is ok now....:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> My good news is that after days of investigating, I finally found someone I lost track of almost 2 years ago, and although he has been through a lot, he is ok now....:thumbup:

Wonderful news huni,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> My good news is that after days of investigating, I finally found someone I lost track of almost 2 years ago, and although he has been through a lot, he is ok now....:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

That is great news to share Indigo!!! Xxxx


----------



## GreenFingers

Wow that is great news!


----------



## Macwooly

Excellent news Indigo :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

The good news, is that it is Friday, I had a day off, my OH was in work so me and Uma (my kitty) had a day to ourselves and my best friend is taking me out for a meal tonight!

What a great day! 

And another great news is Nats is happy as she had a very positive appointment with her RE :happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
That made me smile today!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> The good news, is that it is Friday, I had a day off, my OH was in work so me and Uma (my kitty) had a day to ourselves and my best friend is taking me out for a meal tonight!
> 
> What a great day!
> 
> And another great news is Nats is happy as she had a very positive appointment with her RE :happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> That made me smile today!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conina

Wow how did I miss this thread? Great one!!

And the best news today is - IT'S FRIIIIIIIDAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!! Happy weekend ladies!!


----------



## Macwooly

Sus - love your news :dance:

Well my good news is my DH is home in 30 minutes after 4 days away and he has been missed by me and the furbabies and the best is he's bring a curry in with him :happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Macwooly said:


> Sus - love your news :dance:
> 
> Well my good news is my DH is home in 30 minutes after 4 days away and he has been missed by me and the furbabies and the best is he's bring a curry in with him :happydance:

curry v. nice enjoy, i've got a chinese arriving soon (but it's not the same here), the turks can't do a chinese like our authentic chinese takeaways back home. it's the most expensive takeaway here too :shrug: have a lovely snuggly evening :hugs:

sus - enjoy your meal tonight with your friend :thumbup:

have a great friday night everyone!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Curry sounds good....I am so hungry....

Where is Nat's news? I missed it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Curry sounds good....I am so hungry....
> 
> Where is Nat's news? I missed it!

She has a thread....


----------



## dachsundmom

Good day....very good day! :happydance::happydance::happydance::winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Good day....very good day! :happydance::happydance::happydance::winkwink:

:haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I just read some very good news:happydance::happydance::happydance:

You know what it it :winkwink:


----------



## GreenFingers

So there seems to be lots of good news this week, is there something in the water??? :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## SuperAwesome

GreenFingers said:


> So there seems to be lots of good news this week, is there something in the water??? :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Jizz. 

Let's pretend I didn't say that.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Okay, here's some fun, cool news (for me, at least.) This weekend the boyfriend and I are going to the World Fantasy Convention in San Diego. I was a tiny bit bummed at the timing because John Connolly (the author) is going to be signing books here in town while we're away. I'm dying to meet him because 1. we have the same editor; 2. he wrote one of my favorite books ever (The Book of Lost Things). 

Anyway, it turns out he's on the conference guest list, so I'll (hopefully) get to say hello. 

Plus my German editor is going to be there, which I didn't know until today. So it's going to be fun!


----------



## Macwooly

SuperAwesome said:


> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> So there seems to be lots of good news this week, is there something in the water??? :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Jizz.
> 
> Let's pretend I didn't say that.Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

If jizz is in the water, I've been going about this whole ttc business entirely the wrong way! I'll start douching!! :haha:


----------



## cebethel

This is kinda strange good news, buuuuuuut, I'm getting $100 for a blood test! lol

Some genetic study...........I dunno, I'll give a little blood for a $100

Oh and I ate lunch today without heaving! Yes, that is good news for me :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> This is kinda strange good news, buuuuuuut, I'm getting $100 for a blood test! lol
> 
> Some genetic study...........I dunno, I'll give a little blood for a $100
> 
> Oh and I ate lunch today without heaving! Yes, that is good news for me :haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Yeah Eva :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Well DH is home after a week away today :happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Yeah...horray for Fridays!


----------



## Sus09

Fantastic news Eva xxx


----------



## Sus09

Well I have decided to rescue this thread as I had had a silly sad week and suddenly I realised how much good news I had today.

Nats and Indi are back:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:

You all ladies have been AMAZING this week, supporting me thought my sad times :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie had a lovely niece!:kiss:

and, the very best news for me, my kitty Uma, was given 4 to 8 weeks to live and...guess what? 8 weeks had gone by and she is still with me!!! In no pain and she looks great having in mind that she is ill. That is my great news to share!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

And now as I don´t have to worry about my 2WW I am going to have a beer to Celebrate all the good news :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm getting a new puppy next weekend - puppy pics will follow on the "pets" thread :happydance:


----------



## Natsby

Yay for the PMA Sus, enjoy your drink! And yay for puppies!
I´m getting an early Christmas pressie tomorrow, a wood stove! So we won´t be cold this winter which is very good news!


----------



## Desperado167

My brothers girlfriend give birth today to their first child ,my brother is almost 42 and has been looking for love since he was 14 ,having gone thru horrible relationships until he found the right one ,he is absolutely delighted and if u want you can see a pic on my happy holiday thread ,she's adorable ,was 8 pounds 5 and just looks like her daddy ,:hugs::hugs:I love her already :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok I havn't posted in here before but I have some really good news that I'm very excited about. I hope it does not bother anyone but here goes....

As most of you know I've wanted a really big family which is not really possible on my own anymore however, I have also always wanted to adopt. I have my first appointment tomorrow with my caseworker as my beginning stuff is finished! :happydance: Oh that means I am on the second stage of the adoption process. :happydance:

Don't get me wrong I'm still TTC but I'm just doing both...


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Milty that is wonderful news! :happydance: Congrats and please keep us updated on how it goes.

AFM, it is my 6 month wedding anniversary. I was alone for 13 years before I met him and now I can't imagine life without him. :dance:


----------



## Milty

ohh Congrats!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Milty, this is wonderful news! :hugs: DH and I have been close, several times, to starting the adoption process.

I am adopted and I personally think it doesn't get much better than this.:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Milty, that's awesome!

What good news.
Is this domestic or international adoption?


----------



## Milty

I've always wanted to but the long waits and $ somewhat scared me away...


----------



## Milty

I've always thought I would do international but this is domestic


----------



## dachsundmom

I am afraid that an agency will hate my family.:blush::cry:

And, though it's not the norm, I would prefer a closed adoption. It's just my personal experience and I am manifesting from my own childhood, being adopted.:wacko:


----------



## Milty

Oh we want a closed as well... Our hope is our first adoptee will be a todler


----------



## keekeesaurus

Milty that's lovely, lovely news :hugs:. Hope everything goes well with your caseworker tomorrow. 

M2B congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty ,great news huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Cool news Milty! I have always wanted to adopt, but Oh doesn´t want to go through the process, it is very intrusive and as we don´t make much money he is sure they won´t accept us. I keep trying though.
I hope it all goes quickly for you, so exciting!
My good news is I sold some of the jewelry I made at the weekend, not much but a bit and enough to make me glad I made it.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wow, that's great nats! Do you have any pictures of your jewellery? If it's anything like your sculptures it'll be stunning :hugs:.


----------



## NorthStar

Great news Milty!

I think adoption is a great think to do, unfortunately here in the UK the system is such that it is almost impossible, only 60 babies were adopted in the whole country last year (population approx 65 million). Even for those that can privately adopt from abroad still have to go through the UK social work screening process which can take 4 years +.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Great news Milty!
> 
> I think adoption is a great think to do, unfortunately here in the UK the system is such that it is almost impossible, only 60 babies were adopted in the whole country last year (population approx 65 million). Even for those that can privately adopt from abroad still have to go through the UK social work screening process which can take 4 years +.

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Milty

wow ouch

Nats: I didn't know you made jewelry ...I agree post pic's if you have them


----------



## Sus09

OMG Milty, That is great news!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I would love to adopt as well, but the process is so long and the girls say that it makes it difficult :cry:

Apologies for my ignorance but what is a closed adoption? 

My good news today is that my OH is in a good mood :happydance::xmas13::xmas13: As some of you know that does not happen very often lately! :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Closed adoption means all of the records are sealed and there is no relationship with the birth family. This is how mine was done and for me, ot's been best.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Dmom, It is good to know, I would prefer it like that as well.
It is good to have in mind if I decide to start the process of adoption. I would love to, it is just getting over the fear the long process. I am probably just scared of being turned down.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Thanks Dmom, It is good to know, I would prefer it like that as well.
> It is good to have in mind if I decide to start the process of adoption. I would love to, it is just getting over the fear the long process. I am probably just scared of being turned down.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus, there are a lot of experts who will tell you that an open adoption is better for the child, in the long-run, and it might be true...it really is a matter of what works best for you and your family. :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Yeah sus your dh is in a good mood ,quick trash the fireplace :haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Yeah sus your dh is in a good mood ,quick trash the fireplace :haha::haha:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Oh dear, that ugly fireplace is well know now!
However I do like the idea :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Milty

Well I didn't get to actually meet with my caseworker today as she had an emergancy...however she did leave me a bunch of paperwork to fill out...I'm still very excited...


whats this about a fireplace?


----------



## Sus09

Sorry to hear that Milty, when is your next appt?

Ah, the fireplace.... my biggest nightmare, is this horrible stone fireplace that my oh has that takes all the wall and belongs to the 70s and my oh wont let me get rid of...


----------



## NorthStar

Could some accident happen to the fireplace I wonder, or would he insist on repairing it.


----------



## keekeesaurus

I feel your pain sus, we have TWO 1970s stone fireplaces (not to mention the pub carpets and bizarre patterned wallpaper) and I can't wait to get rid of the feckers and have a wood burning stove. Only been here 15 months and still no house improvements :growlmad:.


----------



## Sus09

Keeks, Northstar, I have tried lots of "accidents" to change it but he repairs it:growlmad: In fact we changed all the room with new carpet (yes we got rid of our pub carpets) and new modern furniture and that horrible fireplace is still t here :sick:

Keeks, it seems we live in a similar style house!


----------

